# cnc router hp



## rogerramjet (Aug 17, 2012)

New to this forum but i know some of you wood jockies can answer my question. A friend of mine has a 3 1/4 hp cnc router and was wondering if that hp can handle mesquite wood. Want him to make a plack for me about 12" by 12" of a badge i wore for 35 years. Thanks...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

With ease Roger.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Roger.


----------



## chinalimac (Sep 17, 2012)

cutting thickness is limited for this small router


----------

